# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Paul Celan

## Ifigjeni

Per Diten: 
E dashur Dita!

Pashe me kenaqesi se ne pjesen letrare te forumit eshte perfshire edhe Paul Celan, nje nga poetet e mi te preferuar. Une po postoj disa poezi te tij te perkthyera ne shqip, si dhe nje ligjeraten e mbajtur ne Bremen... Perkthimi eshte i z. Agron Tufa

Jeni te ftuar te gjithe te jepni mendimin tuaj per nje nga poetet me te medhenj te shekullit XX... 
Pershendetje, Ifigjenia


Paul Celan


Në syrin tënd ka hyrë

Në syrin tënd ka hyrë 
arratia që u ep udhë pyjeve:
duke u vllazëruar me çdocilin vështrim tëndin
ai mbufat sythin,
sythin e zi. 
Përgjatë gjithë gjerësisë së qiellit u shtri qepalla e kësaj pranvere. 
Përgjatë gjithë gjatësisë së qepallës tendoset qielli,
dhe poshtë, nën strehën e sythit
pas plorit ecën i Paraamëshueshmi,
ecën Zoti. 
O, ndjeje si kërcet tehu,
si cijat duke u prerë
pas të gurëzuarit, të qashtrit,
të stërlashtit lot. 


*    *    *    

Numëro bajmet
Mblidhe gjithë vrerin e pagjumësisë tënde
Dhe shpallmë llogarinë:

Memzi hape sytë ndaj të gdhirë
Në orët kur askush nuk të sheh,
Vështrimin tënd pata kërkuar
Dhe mendimet e tua të fshehta të vesës
Në shtëmbat e mia të vagullta
Mblodha

Aty ti përftove
Emrin tënd të vërtetë;
Vetvetja jote u bëre.
Fjala ime rrahu me çekiç
Arkitraun e heshtjes tënde
Dhe tek ti flatroi;
Duke dhënë shpirt në rrugë, ty për supesh të përqafi,
Dhe ju të vetëm brodhët përmes natës.

Numëroji bajamet,
Kthema hidhësirën.





Pasi ke ndërruar çelësin

Pasi ke ndërruar çelësin
Ti hap një shtëpi, në të cilën
Fërfëllon dëborë heshtjeje. 
Nakord me gjakun që të rrjedh
Prej syrit, prej gojës a prej veshit,
Ndërrohet çelësi yt. 
Çelësi yt ndërrohet, ndërrohet fjala jote,
Duke e lënë veten ta bartin bashkë me flokëboret. 
Nakord me erën që ty të shtyn
bora e mbledh fjalën shuk. 





Kenotaf

Shkërmoqi lulet e tua, udhëtar, pa frikë shkërmoqi:
ti i hedh ato thellësive,
i hedh kopshtijeve.
Kush duhet të dergjej këtu, nuk dergjet
askund. Por bota e gjithë dergjet rreth tij. 
Bota që i ka hapur sytë 
Laryshisë së luleve. 
Ajme! vetë ai, që kish parë jo pak, vinte
Prej një radhe verbanësh. 
ai këpuste, i pangijshëm,
këpuste aromat, -
dhe kush e pa këtë, ata nuk ia falën. 
Atëherë ai u largua dhe piu një pikël të çuditshme:
Detin. 
Peshqit 
u turrën vallë peshqit pas tij?  





Fol edhe ti

Fol edhe ti,
fol i sprasmi,
thuaje fjalën tënde. 
Fol 
por mos e ndaj jo-në nga po. 
Kalle dhe në fjalën tënde kuptimin:
kall në të hijen. 
Kall në të përplot hije:
aq,
sa ta gjykosh se qark teje vithiset
mesnata, mesdita, mesnata. 
Këqyr.
E sheh: çgjallëri përreth
në prani të vdekjes! Çgjallëri!
E vërteta gjendet në fjalë, kur në të ka hije. 
Por vendi ku qëndron ti, tkurret... 
Nga tia mbash tani, pa hije, nga?
Tërma. Me tahmin. Duke u bërë
më i stërzgjatur, më i padallueshëm, 
më imcak: fill
për yllin që don të lëshohet
dhe të notojë poshtë, atje, ku ai
sheh xixëllimin e tij: në fërfëllimën rrjedhëse të fjalëve. 





Argumentum et silentio

                               Rëne Sharit

Farkëtuar me vargonj
Midis floririt dhe heshtjes
Nata. 
Të dyja e mbajnë fort 
Të dyja nuk ndeshin kundërpërgjigje.  
Dhe ti 
Farkëtoja tani këtij vargoi atë
Çka don të zbardhëllejë njëlloj me ditët:
Fjalën nën yjet flatrues,
Nën detin shungullues. 
Çdocilës fjalë. 
Çdocilës fjalë që i këndon atij,
Kur ndërseheshin qentë përmbrapa,
Që i këndonin dhe shtangonin. 
Asaj, natës:
Nën yjet flatrues, nën detin shungullues,
i parrëfyeshëm,
gjaku i saj që nuk u shmang, kur thumbi
i helmët depërtoi rrokjet.
Fjala e pathënë  asaj.
Kundër fjalëve të tjera gjakësore
me veshët pipëz të lëkurërrjepësve,
fjalëve, të zotërosh të gatshmet
dhe me kohë, dhe me shekuj, ajo
dëshmon: tembrama,
në fund, kur vetëm hallkat tringëllijnë,
dëshmojnë për të, që gjendet
midis floririt dhe heshtjes,
motra të një gjaku me të, -
sepse prej nga, më thuaj,
rrezon, në së jo brenda asaj që u shfaqet
diejve, të cilët fundosen ngado ku lotët e saj rrëke,
të mbjella të reja e të reja.






Ligjërata e Bremenit


Paul CELAN

Fjala mendim (Denken) dhe fjala falenderim (Danken) e marrin zanafillën në gjuhën tonë prej një rrënje. Duke i besuar kuptimit të tyre, do të shkelësh në një rreth të tillë domethëniesh, si me kuptue (gedenken), me mbajt mend (eingedenk sein), mbamendje (Andenken), dashamirësi, lutje (Andacht). Me to pra lejomëni tia nis falenderimit tim.
  Prej çvendesh, gardhimesh  çprej? Dhe a ekzistojnë menjëmend gardhimet?
  Kam ardhë tek ju, shumica e të pranishmëve, ka gjasë të jenë të panjohur. Unë kam parasysh vendet ku ka bërë vaki një pjesë e madhe e historive haside, të cilat na i ka treguar sërish në gjermanisht, të gjithëve, Martin Buber-i. Këta kanë qenë  nëse përpiqem të përplotësoj një skicë topografike me disa hollësi të largëta që me dalin tash të gjalla  vise, ku bujtën njerëz dhe libra. Atje, në rrethinat e mëparshme të perandorisë së Habsburgëve, që kanë rënë çprej asaj kohe nga historia, kam ndeshur për të parën herë emrin e Rudolf Aleksandër Shrëderit, duke lexuar Ode shegës së Rudolf Borhartit. Dhe atje pra  në trajtën e publikimit të Shtypit Bremenas  para meje u vizatuan konturet e qytetit tuaj.
  Por i përafruar me anë të librave dhe emrave të atyre që shkruan dhe botuan këto libra, emri i Bremenit ruajti megjithatë në vetvete jehonën e së pambrritshmes.
  E mundshmja  është e largët, por e arritshmja  është emri i vendit që mbante Vjena. Të gjithë ju e dini, çfarë ndodhi pastaj, pas shumë vitesh me këtë arritshmëri.
  E arritshme, e afërt dhe e precizuar midis shumë humbjesh mbeti vetëm njëra: gjuha. Po, gjuha, - përkundër gjithçkaje  e arriti shenjë. Megjithatë asaj i ra për hise të kalojë përmes braktisjes së vet, të kalojë përmes heshtjes monstruoze, të kalojë përmes errësirës së paskaj të ligjërimit që sillte vdekjen. Ajo i kapërceu ato të gjitha dhe nuk gjeti fjalë për gjithçka pati ngjarë, por ajo kaloi përmes kësaj. Kaloi  dhe mundi tanimë sërish të shfaqet në dritë, e begatuar me rrugën e përshkuar.
  Në këtë gjuhë përpiqesha unë gjatë atyre viteve dhe më vonë të shkruaja poezi: që të mund të flas, të mund të gjej udhën, të mund të përcaktoj se ku gjendem dhe ku po më shpinte ajo çka po ndodhte, që të mund të konturoj realitetin tim.
  Kuptojeni, çdo herë kjo ishte një ngjarje, një zhvendosje, një hap i ri, kjo ishte gjakimi për të gjetur udhën. Dhe duke dialoguar me kuptimin e tyre, mendoj tashmë dhe duhet ta pranoj, që në këtë pyetje kumbon një tjetër  pyetja mbi kuptimin e vetë lëvizjes së kohërave.
  Sepse nuk ndodh të ketë poezi jashtë kohës. Po, ato provokojnë pafundësinë, ata gjakojnë të çajnë lik tejendanë kohës  por ama pikërisht përmes dhe jo përnalt.
  Përderisa poezia është, sigurisht, forma e shprehjes dhe në këtë kuptim vargjet janë dialogjike për thelbin e tyre, çdocila poezi  është në llojin e vet një shishe e hedhur në det, në short të një shprese  dhe shpesh të një shprese të tillë tejet të brishtë, - që herëdokur do ta marrin në dorë ndokund ndaj bregdeti, gjasë ka, në bregdetin e zemrave. Por edhe ngaqë poezia gjendet ngaherë në udhë: ajo çel shtigje.
  Shtigje për ku? Shtigje drejt ndonjë vendi të hapur, të pazënë, drejt diçkaje ende të pa vikatur ti, një realiteti ende të pavikatur.
  Për një realitet të tillë, për mendimin tim, ligjërojnë vargjet e poezisë. 
    Mendoj se lëvizje të tilla të mendimit bashkëudhëtojnë jo vetëm me përpjekjet e mia, por edhe me përpjekjet e shumë poetëve të tjerë të një gjenerate edhe më të re. Ky është gjakimi i çdocilit, kush ka të vulosur yllin, me këto krijime të njeriut, që rezultojnë ende të pastreha dhe në këtë gjendet kuptim i papritur i fjalës, prandaj dhe janë tmerruese në lirinë e tij, dhe tash, i plagosur me realitetin, por edhe duke e kërkuar realitetin, me gjithë qenien e saj rravgon tërësej për kah gjuha.

----------


## Dita

Ifigjeni,

te falenderoj per sjelljen e ketyre poezive ne shqip. Kisha bere lexim vetem ne gjermanisht, madje kam mundur edhe t'i shijoj ne degjim disa prej poezive te Paul Celan ne interpretimin e vete autorit.
Nese ti vete kupton gjermanisht, atehere te ftoj te shkosh tek faqja do te vendos me poshte:

*KETU*


Ne te mundesh te degjosh poezite qe jane lene si trashegimi e lexuar nga autori. Edhe nese nuk kupton gjermanisht, duhet te degjosh patjeter "Todesfuge". Te duket sikur e ke skenen e vdekjes perpara. Perseritja e vargjeve sidomos duke u afruar fundi, aty dhe zeri vjen e ngadalesohet e kthen poezine ne llahtar. Mos e humb!


Shenim: shiko ne te majte te faqes qe kam vendosur si lidhje ne kete postim.

----------


## Ifigjeni

E kam shume mire parasysh dhe te falenderoj shume per linkun Dita. Edhe poezia "Fuga e Vdekjes" dhe shume te tjera, jane perkthyer ne shqip, por ndoshta nga dhjetori, kur te kthehem ne Shqiperi, do te mundohem t'i sjell ne forum. Kjo poezi dhe te tjerat gjithashtu, jane perkthyer duke degjuar edhe interpretimin nga vete autori... per te pasur te qarte, ne radhe te pare, ritmin...
Çdo te mire, Ifigjenia
P.S. Jam ne hapat e pare ne gjermanisht...  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Dita

Nje permbledhje te mire te poezive te Paul Celan ne gjermanisht mund te gjeni ne lidhjen qe po vendos ne vazhdim:

*PAUL CELAN*




*Biografi e shkurter e jetes se autorit* (perkthyer nga nje faqe gjermane)


Paul Celan (Paul Antschel)

23 nentor 1920 ne Cernovic/Bukovine  Fund prilli/1 maj 1970 ne Paris


Bir i nje familje cifute. Studioi mjekesi ne Paris dhe Bukuresht. Ne 1942/23 u gjend ne kampin rumun te punes. Ne 1947 u arratis per te perfunduar ne Vjene dhe ne vazhdim ne 1948 ne Paris. Ne 1952 u martua me Alix Marie giesèle de Lestrange. Studioi shkence gjuhesore dhe gjermanistike ne Paris. Punoi si lektor, mesuese gjuhe dhe perkthyes. Ne 1959 u be shtetas francez. Ne 1963 u njoh me Gisela Dischner. Ne 1963 e shtruan per here te pare ne klinike psiqiatrike. Ne 1965 u perpoq te vriste gruan. Ne 1967 plagosi veten me thike. Ne 1970 zhvilloi udhetimin e vet te fundit ne Gjermani. Ne po te njejtin vit vrau veten duke u mbytur ne Sene ne Paris. Ne 12 maj 1970 u zhvillua varrimi i tij.


____________





Ifigjeni,

me gjermanishten i paske hapur vetes nje pune te bukur. Kur te vije dhjetori kujtohu per premtimin forumor e silli edhe disa perkthim te tjera te poezive te Celan ne shqip.

Pershendetje!

----------


## Ifigjeni

Puna eshte se nga te kater gjuhet qe njihja, me ra te vija ne vendin, gjuhen e te cilit e kisha vetem me te degjuar. Do te me vinte inat te thosha qe kam ndenjur ne Gjermani per do kohe e nuk di, te pakten si fillestare gjermanisht. Sigurisht qe do t'i sjell, edhe "Fugen e vdekjes" madje. Nese ke mundesi, nje cikel te gjere ne shqip mund ta gjesh te botuar te ALEPH 9, e pertremuajshme letrare, ne Shqiperi sigurisht.
Per se shpejti, I

----------


## Dita

Ifigjeni,

une nuk gjendem ne Shqiperi e vetem pas shume muajsh do te mund te shkoj aty, ndaj revista Aleph ne dore mund te me bjere deri atehere. Ndaj te lutem sill ketu c'te mundesh. Deshiroj te te pyes me shume edhe per kete reviste, por per kete po shfrytezoj mesazhet private.


Per "Todesfuge".
Ne nje faqe ne internet kam lexuar se metafora ne vargun e pare te kesaj poezie ben pjese tek me te diskutuarat e letersise, per arsye te intepretimeve te ndryshme qe i kane dhene. 
Behet fjale per:

*Schwarze Milch der Frühe* wir trinken sie abends 
Wir trinken sie mittags und morgens wir trinken sie nachts



Po beri pjese rusishtja tek gjuhet qe zoteron pervec gjermanishtes a na perkthen dot dicka bashkekohore ne lemin e poezise?

Pershendetje!

----------


## Ifigjeni

> _Postuar më parë nga Dita_ 
> *Ifigjeni,
> 
> une nuk gjendem ne Shqiperi e vetem pas shume muajsh do te mund te shkoj aty, ndaj revista Aleph ne dore mund te me bjere deri atehere. Ndaj te lutem sill ketu c'te mundesh. Deshiroj te te pyes me shume edhe per kete reviste, por per kete po shfrytezoj mesazhet private.
> 
> 
> Per "Todesfuge".
> Ne nje faqe ne internet kam lexuar se metafora ne vargun e pare te kesaj poezie ben pjese tek me te diskutuarat e letersise, per arsye te intepretimeve te ndryshme qe i kane dhene. 
> Behet fjale per:
> ...




Poezia eshte perkthyer dhe eshte botuar ne Aleph (pe rte cilin do te te sqaroj me teper ne PM) bashke me 15 poezi te tjera. Metafora perkthehet (kuptimisht ne shqip):
"Tamlin e zi te mortit ne e pijme..." - Sipas Hajdegerit, ne traditen e lashte gjermane, per mort (rast vdekjeje pra), sikurse nxirret ne Shqiperi kafe e idhet, gjermanet nxirrnin nje gote qumesht. Ky quhej "qumesht i zi". Perderisa fjala te Celani eshte per "mortin e perditshem ne nje kamp perqendrimi", logjika e vargut te con se kete "tamel te zi" viktimat e kampit e pinin cdo mengjes (sic mund ta dish, vete Paul Celan ka qene ne kamp perqendrimi nazist dhe mundi te arratisej prej tij!!!). Kjo besoj eshte disi e shpjegueshme per versionin ne shqip. Perkthimi i tille i vargut - "qumeshtin e zi te agimit" (nje version tjeter ne shqip, s'ka rendesi perkthyesi...) eshte jokorrekt se shpreh marredhenie ekzotike te fjaleperfjalshme qe jane marredhenie jashtesie...
Tung!

----------


## Dita

Ifigjeni,

falemnderit per kete pergjigje dhe mesazhin privat. 

Po te sjell me poshte nje version komentimi te kesaj metafore te marre nga nje faqe gjermane 


http://www.celan-projekt.de



Eshte ne gjermanisht, por nese do te mundem ta perkthej ndonje dite tjeter, do ta sjell po ketu ne shqip. Uroj te mundesh ta kuptosh qe para ketij perkthimi. Si me poshte:




<<Schwarze Milch der Frühe

Um kaum eine Zeile der Literatur hat es derartige Interpretationsauseinandersetzungen gegeben wie um die Metapher "Schwarze Milch der Frühe". So vermerkt der Zitate-Duden: 

"Die expressionistische Sprache des Lyrikers Paul Celan (1920-1970) mit ihrer eigenen Welt von Bildern, Farben, Motiven und Symbolen (beeinflußt von Symbolismus und Surrealismus) ist nicht leicht zu verstehen, die Gedichte sind logisch oft nur schwer erfaßbar. Ein einzelnes Beispiel dafür ist die in ihrer Kühnheit bekannt gewordene Metapher, mit der das berühmte Gedicht Todesfuge einsetzt: 

Schwarze Milch der Frühe wir trinken sie abends 
Wir trinken sie mittags und morgens wir trinken sie nachts

Das Gedicht über die unmenschliche Verfolgung und grausame Tötung der Juden im Deutschland des Nationalsozialismus ist Klage und Anklage zugleich. Die Auflösung der sittlichen Ordnung, die sich in dem grausigen Geschehen manifestiert, wird in unterschiedlichen Bildern und Vorgängen sichtbar. Die paradox formulierte Metapher gleich zu Beginn des Gedichts ist dafür ein eindrucksvolles Beispiel. Sie wurde zu einer Art Chiffre für das durch Pervertierung."

Es können verschiedene Ansatzpunkte zur Interpretation von Herkunft und Bedeutung der Metapher benutzt werden. Eine erste Interpretationsmöglichkeit leitet die Metapher von einem jüdischen Sprichwort ab, das besagt, dass - wenn alle Menschen in Unglück leben - Mordechai Meisel in der weißen Milch der Frühe badet (vgl. Leo Perutz: Nachts unter den steinernen Brücken. München 1993). Mordechai Meisel soll durch dieses Sprichwort als der vollkommene Glückspilz charakterisiert werden, den er in den jüdischen Sagen auch immer wieder verkörpert. Die Metapher "schwarze Milch der Frühe" könnte dann als Darstellung der vollkommenen Hoffnungslosigkeit begriffen werden, da selbst der ansonsten so glückliche Mordechai Meisel nicht mehr in der weißen Milch der Frühe baden kann. 

Eine weitere Möglichkeit der Interpretation besteht in einer Rückführung auf das Klagelied Jeremias im Alten Testaments. Die hebräische Bibel reiht dieses poetische Buch in den dritten Teil des Kanons, die "Schriften", ein. Es wurde am 9. Ab (im Mai) während des Tempelfastens gelesen, zur Erinnerung an die Zerstörung des Tempels durch Titus im Jahr 70 n. Chr. Die griechische und die lateinische Bibel weisen den Klageliedern ihren Platz unmittelbar nach dem Buch Jeremia zu. 
Die Kapitel 1, 2 und 4 sind der literarischen Form nach Totenlieder; Kap. 3 ist ein individuelles Klagelied, Kap. 5, in der lateinischen Bibel mit der Überschrift "Gebet des Jeremia", ein Volksklagelied. Die Klagelieder dürften in Juda bald nach dem Untergang des Südreichs und der Zerstörung des Tempels (586 v. Chr.) entstanden sein. Wahrscheinlich sind sie alle dem gleichen Verfasser zuzuschreiben, der vielleicht zu priesterlichen Kreisen gehörte. In packenden Bildern schildert er den übergroßen Schmerz Jerusalems und seiner Einwohner über die Katastrophe des Jahres 586 v. Chr. Dabei ist das Buch getragen von einem unbesiegbaren Vertrauen auf Gott. Es will Reue und Umkehr bei denen wecken, die den Untergang der Stadt und des Tempels erlebt haben. Da Bedeutung und Vorrechte des alttestamentlichen Tempels im Neuen Testament auf Christus übertragen werden (vgl. Joh 2, 19), wendet die Kirche in der Liturgie der Karwoche die Klagelieder auf das Leiden und Sterben Christi an. 
Innerhalb des Klagelieds taucht nun im dritten Totenlied (Kapitel 4) auch das Bild der Milch auf - und auch hier wird ein Übergang vom Weißen der Milch hin zur Farbe Schwarz angewendet: 

"4:7 Ihre jungen Männer waren reiner als Schnee, weißer als Milch, ihr Leib rosiger als Korallen, saphirblau ihre Adern. 
4:8 Schwärzer als Ruß sehen sie aus, man erkennt sie nicht auf den Straßen. Die Haut schrumpft ihnen am Leib, trocken wie Holz ist sie geworden."

Eine dritte Möglichkeit, die Metapher zu erklären, liegt in einem 1939 in Czernowitz veröffentlichten Gedichte Rose Scherzer-Ausländer, die nach der Befreiung Rumäniens 1944 beständige Gastgeberin deutschsprachiger Literaturzirkel in Rumänien war. Zu ihren Besuchern gehörte auch Paul Celan, der durch die als Schriftstellerin bereits sehr bekannte Rose Scherzer-Ausländer eine besondere Förderung erhielt. In dem erwähnten Gedicht, das bereits um 1925 entstanden war und den Titel "Ins Leben" trägt, heißt es: 

"Nur aus der Trauer Mutterinnigkeit 
strömt mir das Vollmäß des Erlebens ein. 
Sie spiest mich eine lange, trübe Zeit 
mit schwarzer Milch und schwerem Wermutwein."

In Anlehnung daran hatte auch schon Alfred Margul-Sperber, ebenfalls Besucher der Ausländer'schen Literaturzirkel und ein guter Bekannter Paul Celans, in seinem Gedicht "Ferner Gast" die Metapher in bezug auf eine sterbende Mutter übernommen: 

"Ihre Augen, unaussprechlich lind, 
Sehn mich an mit fernem Sternenblinken; 
Und sie flüstert: Willst du nicht, mein Kind, 
Von der dunklen Milch des Friedens trinken?">>



Vetem shkurt per perkthimin e sa me lart.
Sillen tre menyra interpretimi per kete metafore.

-E para lidhet me nje fjale te urte cifute

-e dyta lidhet me nje kenge ne Testamentin e Vjeter 

-e treta me nje poezi te poetes Rose Scherzer-Ausländer te botuar ne vitin 1939 ne Cernovic, te cilen ajo sjell togfjaleshin "schwarze Milch". Poezia ishte krijuar qe ne vitin 1925 dhe titullohet "Ins Leben - Ne jete". Rrethin e letersise gjermane qe kjo poete e mbante ne jete pas clirimit te Rumanise, e frekuentonte sipas ketij shkrimi dhe PauL Celan.

Ne kete shkrim nuk permendet interpretimi me qumeshtin e zi sipas tradites gjermane ne rastet e vdekjeve. 
Personi qe mbante ne jete faqen quhet Erich Horn e aty ka dhe nje lidhje qe tregon me shume per biografine e tij. 


Tek faqja e lartpermendur mund te arrish permes nje faqe permbledhese te lidhjeve per Celan (brenda faqes te institutit Gete).


Faqja eshte:

http://www.goethe.de/os/hon/aut/decela.htm

dhe lidhjen per tek "Celan-Projekt" e gjen tek opsioni "Verschiedenes".



Pershendetje!

----------


## Dita

Ifigjeni,

sikunder shkruajta edhe me pare ne kete teme, do te jepja nje perkthim per materialin qe solla me lart ne gjermanisht. E gjen si me poshte.


Pershendetje!






*Analizë e metaforës Schwarze Milch der Frühe*


Thuajse për asnjë varg tjetër të letërsisë nuk ka pasur aq shumë përplasje interpretimesh si për metaforën Tâmbël i zi i mëngjesit të herët(1) (Schwarze Milch der Frühe). Në Duden të citateve shënohet:

Gjuha ekspresioniste e lirikut Paul Celan (1920  1970) me botën e vet të figurave, ngjyrave, motiveve dhe simboleve (e ndikuar nga simbolizmi dhe surrealizmi) nuk është e lehtë të kuptohet, poezitë shpesh mund të konceptohen vetëm me vështirësi nga ana logjike. Një shembull për këtë është metafora e njohur me të cilën nis poezia e famshme Todesfuge:

Schwarze Milch der Frühe wir tinken sie abends
Wir trinken sie mittags und morgens wir trinken sie nachts

Tâmbël i zi i mëngjesit të herët e pijmë ne mbrëmjeve
e pijmë ne mesditave e mëngjeseve e pijmë ne netëve(2)  

Poezia mbi përndjekjen çnjerëzore dhe vrasjen mizore të çifutëve në Gjermaninë e nacionalsocializmit është padi dhe akuzë njëkohësisht. Shpërbërja e rregullit moral që manifestohet në ngjarjet e llahtarshme, bëhet e dukshme në pamje dhe ngjarje të ndryshme. Metafora e formuluar në mënyrë paradoksale që në nisje të poezisë është një shembull mbresëlënës për këtë. Ajo u shndërrua në një lloj kodi për këtë gjë përmes shndërrimit në të kundërtën.

Mund të jepen pikënisje të ndryshme për prejardhjen dhe kuptimin e metaforës. Një mënyrë e parë interpretimi rrjedh nga një fjalë e urtë cifute, që thotë, se kur të gjithë njerëzit jetojnë në fatkeqësi, Mordechai Meisel bën banjë në qumështin e bardhë të mëngjesit të herët (krahaso Leo Perutz: Netëve nën urat e gurta. Mynih 1993). Përmes kësaj shprehjeje popullore Mordechai Meiel karakterizohet si i linduri me këmishë, të cilin ai e trupëzon vazhdimisht në thëniet çifute. Metafora Schwarze Milch der Frühe mund të përkufizohet si paraqitja e dëshpërimit të plotë, duke qenë se edhe vetë Mordechai Meisel, zakonisht fatlum, nuk mundet të bëjë banjë në Tâmblin e bardhë të mëngjesit të herët(3) (weiße Milch der Frühe).



Një mënyrë tjetër intepretimi e gjen burimin në vajin e Jeremias në Dhiatën e Vjetër. Bibla çifute e radhit këtë libër poetik në pjesën e tretë të tërësisë së normave (Kanonit), Shkrimet. Libri poetik u lexua në maj gjatë muajit të agjërimit në tempull në kujtim të shkatërrimit të tij nga Titus në vitin 70 pas Krishtit. Bibla greke dhe ajo latine i bëjnë vend vajeve menjëherë pas librit Jeremia.
Duke i marrë në konsideratë nga ana letrare, kapitujt 1, 2 dhe 4 janë vaje; Kapitulli 3 është një vaj individual, Kapitulli 5, që në biblën latine mban titullin Lutje e Jeremias është një vaj popullor. Vajet duhet të jenë krijuar në Juda pas rënies së perandorisë jugore dhe shkatërrimit të tempullit (586 para Krishtit). Shihet e mundshme që ato të rrjedhin prej të njëjtit krijues, që ndoshta i përkiste rretheve priftërore. Në pamje që të mabjnë frymën pezull ky krijues paraqet dhimbjen e stërmadhe të Jeruzalemit dhe banorëve të tij për katastrofën e vitit 586 para Krishtit. Libri përshkohet nga një bindje e palëkundur në Zot. Ka për qëllim të zgjojë pendesë dhe kthim tek ata, të cilët e përjetuan rrëzimin e qytetit dhe të tempullit. Duke qenë se rëndësia dhe privilegjet e tempullit të Dhiatës së Vjetër në Dhiatën e Re i kalohen Krishtit (krahaso Joh 2, 19) në liturgjinë e javës së shenjtë (të Pashkëve) kisha i shfrytëzon vajet për të shprehur vuajtjen dhe vdekjen e Krishtit.
Brenda vajeve shfaqet në vajin e tretë (Kapitulli 4) edhe pamja e qumështit  e po kështu si në rastin e interpretimit të parë bëhet një kalim nga e Bardha e Qumështit në të Zezën:

4:7	Burrat e tyre të rinj qenë më të bardhë se bora, më të bardhë se qumështi, trupi i tyre 
	më i trëndafiltë se koralet, venat e tyre më blu se zefiri.(4)

4:8	Ata shfaqen më të zinj se bloza. Lëkura iu rrudhet në trup, iu është bërë e thatë si
dru. (5)



Një mundësi e tretë për të shpjeguar metaforën qëndron në poezinë e Rose-Scherzer-Ausländer të publikuar në Cernovic. Rose-Scherzer-Ausländer pas çlirimit të Rumanisë në 1944 qe mikpritëse e përhershme e rrethit letrar gjermanishtfolës në Rumani. Ndër vizituesit e këtij rrethi numërohet edhe Paul Celan, i cili siguroi një mbështetje të veçantë nga shkrimtarja asokohe shumë e njohur. Në poezinë e lartpërmendur që ish krijuar që në vitin 1925 e që mban titullin Ne jetë (Ins Leben) thuhet:


Nur aus der Trauer Mutterinnigkeit
strömt mir das Vollmaß des Erlebens ein.
Sie spiest mich eine lange, trübe Zeit
Mit schwarzer Milch und schwerem Wermutwein.


Vetëm prej brendisë mëmësore të pikëllimit
Më vërshon në shpirt plotësia e përjetimit.
Ajo më mëkon për një kohë të gjëmtë
Me tâmbël të zi e vermut të rëndë.(6) 

Duke u mbështetur tek kjo poezi edhe Alfred Margul-Sperber, i cili bënte pjesë gjithashtu në rrethin letrar të të huajve e ishte një i njohur i Paul Celan e kish shfrytëzuar metaforën në poezinë Mik i largët në përshkrimin e një nëne pranë vdekjes.


Ihre Augen, unaussprechlich lind,
Sehn mich an mit fernem Sternenblinken;
Und sie flüstert: Willst du nicht, mein Kind,
Von der dunklen Milch des Friedens trinken?


Sytë e saj të ëmbël deri në pashprehshmëri
Më vështrojnë me largësi yjesh në shkëlqim;
Ajo më pëshpërit: a nuk don, biri im,
Prej tâmblit të errët të paqes të pish ti?(7)




(1)(2)(3)(4)(5)(6)(7) Perkthime vargjesh sipas Dites



Materialet marre nga faqja

http://www.celan-projekt.de


*Perktheu: DITA*

----------


## oiseau en vol

*Fugë e vdekjes* (1945) - _Todesfuge_

Qumështin e zi të agimit ne e pijmë në mbrëmje
e pijmë në mesditë dhe në mengjes ne e pijmë atë natën
ne pijmë dhe pijmë
ne gërmojmë në qiell një varr ku nuk është aq ngushtë
Një njeri banon në shtëpi ai luan me gjarpërinjtë ai shkruan
ai shkruan kur do të bëjë terr në Gjermani Margaretë
flokët e tu të artë
shkruan këto fjalë ecën përpara mbi prag dhe yjet
rrënqethen ai u vërshellen qenve të tij të mëdhenj
ai vërshellen ai i bën çifutët e tij për të dalur dhe të gërmojnë në tokë një varr
ai na urdhëron hajde të lozim për që të vallëzojmë

Qumësht të zi të agimit ne të pijmë ty natën
të pijmë në mëngjes pastaj në mesditë ne të pijmë në mbrëmje
ne pijmë dhe pijmë
Një njeri banon në shtëpi ai luan me gjarpërinjtë e tij ai shkruan
ai shkruan kur do të bëjë terr në Gjermani Margaretë
flokët e tu të artë
Flokët e tu hi Sulamith ne gërmojmë në qiell
një varr ku nuk është aq ngushtë

Ai çirret ngulni më thellë kazmat tuaja në tokë ju të tjerët dhe ju këndoni lozni
ai mbërthen hekurin në brezin e tij ai e vringëllon atë sytë e tij janë blu
ngulni më thellë kazmat ju të tjerët dhe ju lozni akoma për që të vallëzojmë

Qumësht të zi të agimit ne të pijmë natën
të pijmë në mesditë dhe në mëngjes ne të pijmë në mbrëmje
ne të pijmë dhe të pijmë
një njeri banon në shtëpi Margaretë flokët e tu të artë
flokët e tu hi Sulamith ai luan me gjarpërinjtë e tij

Ai çirret lozni më e ëmbël vdekja vdekja është një zot i Gjermanisë
ai çirret më të errëta harqet dhe tymi juaj do të ngjitet drejt qiellit
ju do të keni një varr atëherë në retë ku nuk është aq ngushtë

Qumësht të zi të agimit ne të pijmë natën
të pijmë në mesditë vdekja është një zot i Gjermanisë
ne të pijmë në mbrëmje dhe në mëngjes ne të pijmë dhe të pijmë
vdekja është një zot i Gjermanisë syri i saj është blu
ai të kap me një plumb ai nuk të del huq
një njeri banon në shtëpi Margaretë flokët e tu të artë
ai ndërsen qentë e tij të mëdhenj mbi ne dhe na ofron një varr në qiell
ai luan me gjarpërinjtë dhe ëndërron vdekja është një zot i Gjermanisë

flokët e tu të artë Margaretë
flokët e tu hi Sulamith

Per ata qe duan t'i degjojne keto vargje te lexuara nga vete autori i tyre, Paul Celan, ne gjermanisht, mund ta bejne ne kete link 

http://www.geocities.com/Athens/Chariot/3474/voice.htm

dhe ketu te klikojne mbi "*Todesfuge*". Ata qe kuptojne gjermanisht, mund te bejne ndonje verejtje mbi perkthimin i cili eshte bere nga frengjishtja.

Megjithese une nuk kuptoj gjermanisht, e pamundur te mos ndjehet pesha e ketyre fjaleve. Celan ka humbur prinderit e tij ne kampet e perqendrimit. 

Paul Celan ka vrare veten duke u hedhur ne Seine ne Paris 1970, ne moshen 50 vjeçare.

----------


## oiseau en vol

Keto rreshta jane te nje bukurie te veçante, te pakten une ashtu i perjetoj...


« Për atë çka në veprën tuaj, nuk hapej  ose ende nuk hapet  ndaj nxënies sime, unë jam përgjigjur nga respekti dhe nga pritja : nuk mund të pretendojmë kurrë për të mbërthyer tërësisht : kjo do të ishte mosrespekt përballë së Panjohurës që banon  apo vjen të banojë  poetin ; kjo do të ishte të harrosh që poezia thithet ; të harrosh që poezia ju thith. (Por kjo frymë, ky ritëm  nga vjen vallë ?) Mendimi  memec -, dhe kjo është akoma fjala, organizon këtë thithje, këtë marrje frymë ; _kritik_, ai ndërfutet tek intervalet : ai sh-quan, ai nuk gjykon ; ai vendos ; ai zgjedh : ai ruan simpatinë e vet  ai i bindet simpati*së*. »

_Letër e padërguar ndaj René Char, 22 mars 1962_

Përkth. oev

----------


## oiseau en vol

_"Un&#235; nuk flas p&#235;r poem&#235;n 'moderne', flas p&#235;r poem&#235;n sot. Dhe mungesa e s&#235; ardhmes b&#235;n pjes&#235; n&#235; aspektet thelb&#235;sore t&#235; k&#235;saj sot - t&#235; s&#235; sotmes sime, sepse un&#235; flas n&#235; emrin tim t&#235; ve&#231;ant&#235; - : un&#235; nuk t'ju kaloj juve n&#235;n heshtje q&#235; un&#235; nuk di t'i p&#235;rgjigjem pyetjes : n&#235; drejtim t&#235; &#231;far&#235; t&#235; nes&#235;rme l&#235;viz poema ? ; kur poema prek n&#235; nj&#235; t&#235; nes&#235;rme t&#235; till&#235;, ajo mbyll at&#235;her&#235; brenda vetes err&#235;sir&#235;. Ora e lindjes s&#235; poem&#235;s, Zonja dhe Zot&#235;rinj, prehet n&#235; t&#235; err&#235;t&#235;n."_

Paul Celan

----------


## Askusho

*Përktheu Isak Ahmeti*

*RREZJA E NATËS* 

Digjej flakë folku i dashurisë sime në mbrëmje: 
asaj ia kam dërguar arkivolin nga druri më i lehtë. 
Është vërshuar me valë si shtroja e ëndrrave tona në Romë; 
ka flokë t'rrjeshme t'bardha si unë dhe flet me zë të mbytur: 
flet si unë, kur afrojmë zemrat. 
E di këngën franceze mbi dashurinë, që kam kënduar në vjeshtë, 
kur kam qenë n'udhëtim në vend të bukur dhe 
letra i shkruaja agimit. 
I bukur është arkivoli, i gdhendur nga druri i ndjenjës. 
Edhe unë kam lundruar me të nëpër gjak, kur isha më i ri se 
syri yt. 
Tash ti je e re si zogu i vrarë në borën e marsit, 
tash: tafrohet dhe të këndon këngën e vet franceze. 
Ju jeni të lehtë: Vëreni pranverën time në gjumë 
deri në fund.

Unë jam më i lehtë:
Këndoj për vendin e huaj.

*KUJTOJ FRANCËN* 

Kujto me mua: qiellin e Parisit... 
Kemi blerë zemra te shitësja e luleve: 
Ishin të kaltra dhe kishin lulëzuar n'ujë. 
Në dhomën tonë kish filluar të bjerë shi, 
dhe na erdhi fqinji, Monsieur Le Songe, 
kemi luajtur letra, kam humbur dritën e syve; 
ma dhe flokun, e humba atë, ai na rrahu. 
Dola nga dera i përcjellë me shi. 

Ishim të vdekur dhe mund të merrnim frymë. 

*FUGA E VDEKJES* 

Qumështin e zi tagimit ne e pimë në mbrëmje 
ne e pimë në mesditë në mëngjes dhe natën 
ne pimë dhe pimë 
ne gropojmë një varr në ajër, aty s'është ngushtë për t'u 
shtrirë 
një njeri banon në shtëpi dhe luan me gjarpërinj 
ai shkruan 
ai shkruan kur në Gjermani floku yt i artë Margaretë 
po ngryset 
ai shkruan dhe del para shtëpisë dhe yjet ndriçojnë 
me fishkëllimë i ndjell qentë e vet 
i thërret dhe hebrenjtë e vet pranë dhe urdhëron gropimin 
e një verri në tokë 
na urdhëron që tash të jehojë muzikë vallëzimi 

Qumësht të zi agimi ne ty të pimë natën 
ne ty të pimë në mëngjes dhe në mesditë ne ty të pimë 
në mbrëmje 
ne pimë dhe pimë 
një njeri banon në shtëpi dhe luan me gjarpërinj 
ai shkruan
ai shkruan kur në Gjermani floku yt i artë Margaretë 
po ngryset 
floku yt i përhimtë Sulamite ne gropojmë një varr 
në ajër aty s'është ngushtë për t'u shtrirë 
na urdhëron groponi më thellë në tokë ju të tjerët këndoni 
dhe vallëzoni
i shtrëngon prangat dhe vringëllojnë sytë e tij janë të kaltër 
më thellë lopatën vazhdoni këngën dhe lojën

Qumështi i zi i agimit ne ty të pimë natën 
ne ty të pimë në mëngjes dhe në mesditë ne ty të pimë 
në mbrëmje 
ne pimë dhe pimë 
një njeri banon në shtëpi floku yt i artë Margaretë
floku yt i përhimtë Sulamitë ai luan me gjarpërinj
ai thërret vallëzoni vdekja më e ëmbël vdekja është
mjeshtër
nga Gjermania 
ai thërret bini lahutës më ngrysur dhe do të ngritemi n'ajër 
si tymi 
dhe do ta keni varrin në mjegulla aty ku nuk do të jetë ngushtë

Qumështi i zi i agimit ne ty të pimë natën 
ne ty të pimë në mesditë vdekja mjeshtër 
nga Gjermania 
ne ty të pimë në mbrëmje dhe në mëngjes ne pimë dhe 
pimë 
vdekja është mjeshtër nga Gjermania syrin e ka të kaltër 
ai të qëllon me plumb saktë 
një njeri banon në shtëpi floku yt i artë Margaretë 
ai na ndërsen qentë e vet ne na dhuron varrin n'ajër 
ai luan me gjarpërinj dhe ëndërron vdekja është mjeshtër 
nga Gjermania 

floku yt i artë Margaretë 
floku yt i përhimtë Sulamitë

*DËGJOVA SE PO FLITET* 

Dëgjova se po flitet 
n'ujë është guri e rrethi 
e sipër ujit fjala, 
përqark gurit bën rrethin. 

Pashë plepin tim duke zbritur n'ujë, 
pashë se si dora po i zhytej në thellësi, 
pashë rrënjët e tij duke kërcënuar natën nga qielli. 

Nuk nxitova pas tij, 
vetëm nga dyshemeja mblodha atë thërmi 
që ka dritën e syrit dhe fisnikërinë tënde, 
unë prej derës mora atë varg fjalësh 
e me to qepa përreth tryezës, ku rrinte thërmia. 

Dhe kurrë më s'u duk plepi im.

*DRITA* 

Me trup të heshtur 
rri në rërë afër meje, 
e yllëzuar
...
Mos u thye rrezja
këtu te unë?
Mos ishte thupër
e thyer mbi trupin tonë,
dhe dritën bën ashtu?
*
AI QË NA NUMËRONTE ORËT* 

Ai që na numëronte orët 
ai ende na i numëron. 
Trego, ç'po numëron ai? 
Ai numëron dhe numëron. 
Nuk po bëhet ftohtë, 
as më errët, 
as më ritueshëm.

Vetëm ajo që na ndihmoi të dëgjojmë: 
ajo tash dëgjon 
vetëm për vete.

*ZËRI I JAKOBIT* 

Lot. 
Lot në syrin vëllazëror. 
Një lot rrinte varur, rritej, 
në të banojmë. 
Merr frymë, 
që të ndahet.

*PSALM* 

Askush më s'na gatuan nga dheu e balta, 
askush s'i flet hirit tonë. 
Askush.

Qofsh lavdëruar ti, Askush. 
Do të lulëzojmë 
për dashurinë tënde 
ty të dalim
në takim.

Kemi qenë, kurrgjë jemi e do të mbesim,
gjithnjë, duke lulëzuar 
kjo kurrgjë- 
trëndafil i askujt.

Me 
dorën e shpirtit të ndritur 
thekë e qiellit të shkatërruar,
me kurorë të kuqe
prej fjalës së purpurtë që e kënduam
për therrën, o
për therrën.

Fill i diellit 
Mbi shkretëtirën e përhirtë 
në të kuqe 
si ndonjë pemë mendimi i lartë 
e zë dritën e tonit: ende ka këngë për t 'u kënduar metsnë njerëzimit. 
FILL I DIELLIT

Mbi shkretëtirën e përhirtë 
në të kuqe
si ndonjë pemë 
mendimi i lartë 
e zë dritën e tonit: 
ende ka këngë për t'u kënduar 
matanë njerëzimit.

*AJO QË* 

na hodhi në grumbull 
na shpërndau me frikë,

shkëmbi i botës, larg nga dielli, 
ushton.

*VIT I FILLUAR* 

Me skaje të kalbura 
të bukës së kumbur.

Pi
nga goja ime.

*PËR ERIKON* 

Në magnetofon 
gërmon historinë 
në lagjen periferike 
gjëmojnë tanket, 
gota jonë 
mbushet me mëndafsh. 
qëndrojmë.

----------


## Askusho

*Përktheu Vasil Qesari*

*ELOZH I LARGËSISË*

Në burimin e syve të tu
si detra dallgësh plot stuhi,
lundrojnë rrjeta peshkatarësh.
Në burimin e syve të tu,
deti mban premtimn e tij.
E unë hedh mes dallgesh
zemrën time rritur mes të gjallësh,
rrobat e trupit e verbimn e një betimi :
Në fundin e zi të thellësirës,
Ndihem dhe më tepër lakuriq.
E kësaj here jo renegat po besnik
se unë jam ti, kur unë jam unë.
Në burimin e syve të tu
unë humbas toruan,
ëndërroj të plaçkis.
Një rrjetë u pleks me një tjetër rrjetë :
Dhe po u ndamë, s'do shqitemi kurrë.
Në burimin e syve të tu të larmë,
një i varur në grykë shtrëngon litarë ...

----------


## shofer

qenke enciklopedi poezish ti lol.

brrravo

----------


## Askusho

Pershendetje, thjesht kam disa arkiva, e dua t'jua ndaj edhe juve... besoj nuk bej dem...

----------

